# anybody hiring??



## brian660 (Sep 29, 2011)

preferably somewhere out west or in the southeast


i`m pretty much open to anything and anywhere, the reason i`m vague on the area in which i`m looking is because for the second time in almost as many weeks my house in PA is gonna flood, it barely held on the first time and in all likelyhood its gonna be a total loss this time.


i`m 30 years old and for the past few years i`ve done heavy equipment repair/ mobile welding and line boring, previous to that I worked on oil and gas drilling rigs for several years, I also have experience running equipment and driving dump and rolloff trucks (I could get my cdl again if desired) i`ve spent my entire life working on cars, trucks and equipment and metal fabrication, I was pretty much born into it.


well thats about it, I know it sounds kinda hokey but I really have nothing holding me here now and no desire to stick around.


----------



## brian660 (Oct 22, 2011)

I moved back out to Lynnwood WA, i`m willing to travel for work and i`m open to new career opportunities.


----------



## brian660 (Mar 10, 2012)

been dealing with family stuff but i`m back in the northwest, i`m willing to relocate if anybodys looking to hire.



And for what its worth I have no desire to be on ax men :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## testlight (Mar 12, 2012)

I would check out Southeast Alaska if you think you can handle the remoteness, expensive cost of living and bad weather. Did I mention we are short on pretty women? Try Phoenix logging or Crown Alaska logging. I think they are both hiring right now. You might be able to get on driving truck, or mechanicing, or of course chasing or setting chokers if you wanted to log.


----------



## handyrandyrc (Mar 15, 2012)

*Bazillions of jobs in Minot, ND*

Want to work in the oil field? Can you endure the long days and cold temperatures in the winter?

They are paying a LOT of money. Lots of guys in my area of Idaho are going to work in the oil fields up there. They'll go two or three weeks at a time, and home for a week back here in ID. Take what you can get, move to where the work is.

North Dakota Oil Job Listings Employment Opportunities in the Oil and Gas Industry in ND

They pay WELL, but it is hard work.


----------

